# Cap Blanc Nez



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Don't know if this has been mentioned on here recently, but just thought I'd let you all know that the hieght barrier at Cap Blanc Nez has been removed (looks like someone has taken a chain saw to it!)

We stayed there last night with no bother

We normally stay on the Calais dock aires when les Erables is closed but to be honest it was occupied by about 30 - 40 of what could only be described as middle eastern refugees so we looked elsewhere (hence The Cap discovery)

Great to be back (not really!!)


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

*Interesting*

Hey that's good news. We've stayed at Cap Griz Nez further down on the unofficial Camping Car/Mud/Uneven site which was extremely quiet and to our surprise the local baker turned up around 8am to sell the usual fresh baked offerings. Very enterprising but he was a bit grumpy. The Aires at Le Touquet are good too but are 45 min away from Calais.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi mickyc

thought I was the only woodus lad here

Geoff


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi Geoff,

There's 2-3 motorhomes within a cpl of streets of me, dunno if they post on here though.

The view out of the window, isn't quite up to last weeks


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Been anywhere nice?

8 or 9 vans close to us but never noticed a Rapido.

Geoff


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Geoff

Just got back from Grand Bornand, sore knees, ankles, empty wallet, and work in the morning  

Oh well,

Normandy at Easter, and the Med in july/August


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mickeyc. The Med in July/Aug ? you must be mad or thats the only time you can get off work   

Sid


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Bet you haven't noticed much difference in the temperature 8) 

Geoff


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Sid,

School holidays I'm afraid (and a 16 year old daughter thats finally got her own way !!)

Geoff

The temps are about the same, but somehow it seemed much warmer in the mountains, maybe I was working to hard with them planks of wood strapped to my feet :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*info*

Thanks for the info, did you use a petrol chainsaw or have you an inverter? :wink:

We too are thinking of Normandy for Easter Thursday - Tuesday. Anyone have any nice suggestions? I think Champagne region might be a bit far as we are from Up north.

Trev.


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

This will be our 4th visit to Normandy and I much prefer the area to the Champagne region (but I admit to being a bit of a modern history geek!!)

If your interested in the Normandy battle sights I can suggest a tour that will easily fill the days you are there

Otherwise there are many places worth a visit, Mont st Michel is just about within comfortable travel distance for your 6 days tour. The area around Falaise is known as Suisse Normandy and has some gorgeous scenery (and quiet friendly villages) If your a "towny" then Caen and Bayeaux are well worth a visit.

As for the barrier, it took hours with the electric carving knife :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Normandy ideas:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-46405.html#46405

Dave


----------

